# Skews



## snoplow (Oct 16, 2005)

For those of you who use Skews, which style


----------



## Deere41h (Oct 16, 2005)

Ovals to me are much harder to control.


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 16, 2005)

Flat with rounded edges... can't control an oval for the life of me and I love my skews.. just don't like the ovals...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 16, 2005)

I didn't vote because I use all three
Flat, Oval and Round


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 16, 2005)

I use flat, but I round the edges. I also am trying to get used to my spindlemaster, which  is an oval bottom. Not sure I like it yet but it does leave a very nice finish. I suppose with some practice I could cut my sanding time down considerably. But...


----------



## BogBean (Oct 16, 2005)

I have never tried a skew. I only turn pens and the Sorby Spindlemaster and a parting tool are the only tools I use right now. I may try a skew after the holidays to see if I am missing anything...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 16, 2005)

What if you use both?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 16, 2005)

I have and have used both. But recently I have opted for the Oval.


----------



## 53Jim (Oct 16, 2005)

I also have both, but I prefer to use an oval.   When I was taught to turn, I wasn't shown a skew.   I kinda had to learn on my own (with much help from this forum), and at that time the only skew I had was oval.   On a side note....I'm not sure how some of you guys & gals can use a skew from start to finish.   I tried once and was very uncomfortable with the vibrations.


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 17, 2005)

I use both, depending on how I feel that day.


----------

